# 92980 and 92982



## armymomryan (Jul 12, 2010)

If anyone could clarify further, I am confused about the two codes 92980 (Stent) and 92982 (PTCA), I understand that a stent(92980) is often placed after angioplasty(92982) CCI tells us that we can never bill these two codes together under any circumstances, what if documentation states both stent and angioplasty(??)


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 12, 2010)

armymomryan said:


> If anyone could clarify further, I am confused about the two codes 92980 (Stent) and 92982 (PTCA), I understand that a stent(92980) is often placed after angioplasty(92982) CCI tells us that we can never bill these two codes together under any circumstances, what if documentation states both stent and angioplasty(??)




The stent placement inlcudes any necessary angioplasty, they cannot be billed together for treatment in the same coronary artery, during the same treatment session. I am unaware of any exceptions to this rule.

HTH


----------



## armymomryan (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you, I am finding that sometimes it is not always so clear what is included it certain codes.


----------

